

GitHub's pages targeted by porn industry DMCA request to Google - brabram
https://gist.github.com/Psycojoker/69c00d0d11f26a46ac93

======
tach4n
"targeted" seems to be exactly the wrong word to use here, and "going after"
decidedly not what is happening which is precisely the problem here - porn
companies (or their representatives) are just indiscriminately firing off DMCA
take-down requests any time they get spooked about infringers, without regard
for where their "bullets" are going.

------
janfoeh

        This has been remedied.
    
        I would add that Nate Glass, owner of Take Down Piracy, sent a heartfelt apology and has indicated that GitHub.com is now white-listed by his company.
    

[https://github.com/knockout/knockout/issues/1674#issuecommen...](https://github.com/knockout/knockout/issues/1674#issuecomment-69424706)

~~~
bigbugbag
What a nice invitation to have a github repository for links and magnets to
any material that Take Down Piracy is supposed to protect.

~~~
bmh_ca
I would imagine that TDP/industry could work with GitHub directly (as opposed
to search engines like Google), and GitHub themselves would be conscious to
this sort of thing themselves - it being contrary to their terms:

> We may, but have no obligation to, remove Content and Accounts containing
> Content that we determine in our sole discretion are unlawful, offensive,
> threatening, libelous, defamatory, pornographic, obscene or otherwise
> objectionable or violates any party's intellectual property or these Terms
> of Service.

\- [https://help.github.com/articles/github-terms-of-
service/](https://help.github.com/articles/github-terms-of-service/)

------
ambrop7
I have a great idea for a game. Go to the linked page[1], and find as many
facebook/twitter/whatever links as possible.

I mean holy shit, you even get popups when you select text.

Hint: Some of the goodness only shows up if the window is large enough.
Responsive facebooking FTW!

[1] [http://motherboard.vice.com/read/porn-companies-are-going-
af...](http://motherboard.vice.com/read/porn-companies-are-going-after-github)

~~~
hellbanner
Is this just about vice's web design?

